# Moving HDD between Tivos



## pkretz (Oct 22, 2005)

Simple question... I hope. I am replacing an S2, single tuner Tivo with a S2, dual tuner model. I had previously added a 2nd HDD to the first Tivo, would like to move this extra HDD to dual tuner model to expand capacity. 

Anything special I need to think about or do? Can I just plug it in, and go? I've used MFSTools, etc. before (not very often), and can reflash the drives if needed. Any comments on how I can best proceed? 

Thanks.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

pkretz said:


> Simple question... I hope. I am replacing an S2, single tuner Tivo with a S2, dual tuner model. I had previously added a 2nd HDD to the first Tivo, would like to move this extra HDD to dual tuner model to expand capacity.
> 
> Anything special I need to think about or do? Can I just plug it in, and go? I've used MFSTools, etc. before (not very often), and can reflash the drives if needed. Any comments on how I can best proceed?
> 
> Thanks.


No room for the 2nd drive in that S2 but with the cost of HD now so low why have two drives anyways?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

lessd said:


> No room for the 2nd drive in that S2 ...?


 Really? Weaknees sells a dual drive bracket for that model: link. I've been running mine with 2 drives for many years.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Likewise. The only models that can't accommodate two internal drives are the Tivo HD/S3 and the models with internal DVD drives.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JamieP said:


> Really? Weaknees sells a dual drive bracket for that model: link. I've been running mine with 2 drives for many years.


You are correct,,when they first came out this bracket was not available and i have replaced my unit with the TiVo-HD years ago, but i still think a single drive is the way to go at today prices.


----------

